# Traditional Christmasride!



## Rahmenbrecher1 (2. November 2012)

Wie jedes Jahr findet auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Heiligmorgentour von Schierke auf den Brocken statt Start ist wie immer gegen 9 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Sommerrodelbahn Ziel ist der Brockengipfel in diesem Jahr hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter!

Mfg Marco


----------



## Kasebi (2. November 2012)

Rahmenbrecher1 schrieb:


> Wie jedes Jahr findet auch in diesem Jahr wieder die Heiligmorgentour von Schierke auf den Brocken statt Start ist wie immer gegen 9 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz an der Sommerrodelbahn Ziel ist der Brockengipfel in diesem Jahr hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter!
> 
> Mfg Marco



Und wie immer werden die üblichen Verdächtigen am Start sein.
Wenn die Familie mitspielt bin ich auch wieder dabei. Und so schlecht war das Wetter ja auch nicht. In Schierke Regen. Zwischendurch Schnee. Und auf dem Brocken Sturm. Halt typisch Harz.
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (30. November 2012)

Das Wetter passt schon jetzt kanns bald losgehen!!


----------



## sundancer (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde wohl auch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich bring dieses Jahr mein Neues altes Enduro SX mit !
Wird zwar ne Quälerei is aber egal!


----------



## sundancer (2. Dezember 2012)

Endlich mal noch jemand, der mit nem schweren Bock mitfährt.


----------



## harzholgi (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

meiner Frau ist auch kein stichhaltiges Argument eingefallen, welches meine Anwesenheit verhindern könnte 

Man könnte eventuell eine Sammelstelle am Gipfel absprechen. Bei den widrigen Umständen mit Böen bis 100 km/h im letzten Jahr habe ich keinen mehr wiedergefunden. 

Holgi


----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich würde ja auch gerne mal wieder mitkommen, befürchte allerdings, dass ihr mir alle schon wieder entgegenkommt, wenn ich den Gipfel in Sichtweite habe.

 @harzholgi: Sammelstelle ist gut! Da könnte man mich einsammeln und wieder runterbringen.

Schau`n wir mal.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## dwe60 (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich war letztes Jahr mit oben - und war heilfroh ohne Erfrierungen wieder unten angekommen zu sein 

über die Geschwindigkeit mach dir mal keine Sorgen - da sind so einige mit Enduros unterwegs - die brauchen auch immer ein wenig länger 

Ich werde erstmal abwarten wie sich bis dahin das Wetter entwickelt


----------



## BikeTiefling (8. Dezember 2012)

Hi Thorsten,
wie jedes Jahr versuche ich mitzukommen und es sieht bisher gut aus. Damit brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben, dass es zu schnell wird 
Letztes Jahr war ich erst oben als die Masse bereits den Rückweg angetreten hat. Wenn es weiterhin bei einem gemeinsamen Start bleibt können wir die Schlussgruppe bilden und es ruhig angehen lassen.
Gruß BT


----------



## Baxter75 (8. Dezember 2012)

an dem tag zählt keine Schnelligkeit ,sondern der Spaß steht im Vordergrund ..klar gibts da die ganz wilden ,aber durch die sollte man sich nicht aus der ruhe bringen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## naturbiker (8. Dezember 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> wie jedes Jahr versuche ich mitzukommen und es sieht bisher gut aus. Damit brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben, dass es zu schnell wird
> Letztes Jahr war ich erst oben als die Masse bereits den Rückweg angetreten hat. Wenn es weiterhin bei einem gemeinsamen Start bleibt können wir die Schlussgruppe bilden und es ruhig angehen lassen.
> Gruß BT



Hi Dirk, gute Idee, sollten wir im Auge behalten und uns kurzfristig verständigen.

Nee, ich war ja schon dreimal dabei, dass passt schon und letzter war ich auch nicht

Ich versuche auf jeden Fall dabei zu sein.


----------



## Kasebi (9. Dezember 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Hi Thorsten,
> wie jedes Jahr versuche ich mitzukommen und es sieht bisher gut aus. Damit brauchst Du keine Bedenken haben, dass es zu schnell wird
> Letztes Jahr war ich erst oben als die Masse bereits den Rückweg angetreten hat. Wenn es weiterhin bei einem gemeinsamen Start bleibt können wir die Schlussgruppe bilden und es ruhig angehen lassen.
> Gruß BT



He Bt
Ich hatte es ja schon im letzten Jahr vorgeschlagen. Da auch ich nicht unbedingt zu den schnellen Gipfelstürmer gehöre würde ich mich euch gern anschliesen. Dann brauchts auch keine Beweisfotos unbekannter weise.  Was ich allerdings dieses Jahr machen werde ist zusätzliche Handschuhe und Kopfschutz mitnehmen. Ich war ja noch mit beim Brockenwirt. Dabei sind Handschuhe und Mütze aufgetaut und durchgeweicht.  Und dann beim Abfahren wieder gefrohren.  Die Fingerkuppen waren weiß und die Hände steif. Das war schon grenzwertig. Aber aus Fehler lernt man.  Übrigens BT wollt ihr dann wieder die alte Bobbahn runter? Da würde ich gern mit fahren
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2012)

man könnte auch noch die kleine abkürzung die hinter dem ToilettenHäuschen rechts rein geht mit nehmen bei der tal fahrt


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich würd dieses Jahr auch gern mal mit hoch.
Letztes Jahr wollt ich dann doch nicht bei der Witterung. 
Könnte ich mich bei der langsamfahrenden Truppe anschliessen?

 @baxter
Kommst du auch mit?


----------



## Baxter75 (9. Dezember 2012)

is so geplant bei meinem bruder und mir


----------



## Trialbiker82 (9. Dezember 2012)

Cool! Vielleicht sieht man sich mal wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich gehöre auch zu der langsamen Truppe. (Fuer die vom letzten Jahr: der Typ mit dem roten Nicolai Helius FR).
Ich habe auch aus Fehlern der letzten Jahre gelernt. Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl schon ein klein wenig frueher aufbrechen, als der reguläre Starttermin. Ihr holt mich ja dann irgendwann eh ein. ;-)
Gruß
Basti


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich gehöre auch zu den langsamen ! da frag ich mich wo die schnellen sind!
Hab an meinem SXnur ein 38 er Kettenblatt zur Verfügung und es wiegt etwa 16 Kg! Vielleicht lass ich mich breitschlagen und fahr auch die Bobbahn!

Mfg Marco


----------



## sundancer (9. Dezember 2012)

Nur 38er KB einfach vorne? Oder in Verbindung mit Rohloff? Hut Ab, wenn du damit hoch zum Brocken faehrst. Da koennte ich ja glatt meinen Pudel aktivieren, aber da mieseste ich fast den ganzen Weg zum Gipfel schieben.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (10. Dezember 2012)

so wirds mir wohl gehen bis auf die paar flachstücke aber ich bin guter Dinge!


----------



## BikeTiefling (10. Dezember 2012)

Freut mich dass ein reges Interesse an einer langsamen Fahrt vorhanden ist. Allerdings habe ich es bereits in den letzten Jahren angesprochen, die Definition von langsam geht teilweise deutlich auseinander. 

@ Marco wenn Du ein 38er Blatt mit einer Standardübersetzung hinten kombinierst, kannst Du nicht annähernd so langsam fahren wie ich es vor habe. (22/32 zu 11-36 und ich werde einen Großteil der Strecke mit 22 zu 36 hochkurbeln) Es sei denn Du schiebst längere Strecken. 

Gemeinsamer Start Ja/Nein ist mir egal. Zwei Staffeln hätten Vorteile aber ich verstehe schon, dass der große Pulk in Schierke lustig ist. Bei Wetter wie im letzten Jahr sollte auch niemand lange warten, dann komme ich halt an wenn die Gruppe sich bereits aufgelöst hat.

@ Kasebi wir können gern zusammen fahren und alle die wirklich langsam unterwegs sind natürlich auch.  Das Problem mit den Handschuhen kenne ich. Nach einer Brockenerfahrung im Spätherbst vor Jahren nehme ich ein zweites, großes Paar mit und ziehe oben zweifach an.


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (11. Dezember 2012)

38 Blatt mit standard 9 fach hinten!  habe dieses Jahr viel langsam fahren trainiert da mein Sohnemann das Radfahren erlernt hat! wenns trozdem noch zu schnel ist dann schieb ich halt ein wenig!

mfg Marco


----------



## ronni (12. Dezember 2012)

Auch vom OWE- team sind wieder mehrere Leute dabei. Wir besuchen wie immer den Brockenwirt --> Glühwein muss sein!!!

Gruß aus WR


----------



## salatbauchvieh (13. Dezember 2012)

Na dann wollen mindestens mal 2 Eulen aus Peine auch dabei sein,...


----------



## Kasebi (16. Dezember 2012)

Schlechte Nachrichten 
Bei mir schlägt am 24. die Verwandschaft im Großverband auf.  Bisher konnte ich mich als Weihnachtsmuffel vor derartigen Aktionen drücken. Diesesmal wurde ich von meiner Regierung für *UK* erklärt.  Und was sich meine Regierung in den Kopf setzt wird gemacht. Diskutieren zwecklos. Ich nehme also nicht teil. Ich könnt :kotz:.
Allen die können, wollen, dürfen wünsche ich viel Spaß. Zum Glück gibts ja 2013 wieder ein Weihnachten
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## tvaellen (20. Dezember 2012)

wie sieht die Straße hoch aus? fett Schnee? Kann man fahren? 
Die Webcam macht nicht so viel Hoffnung. 

Hätte auch Interesse, aber ich mag nicht mit dem Auto von EF nach Schierke fahren, um dann festzustellen, dass man nicht weit kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (20. Dezember 2012)

Laut Wettervorhersage sollen es ja um die +5°C werden.
Also wirds eher nass!
Vielleicht könnte ja ein einheimischer Mitradler schonmal Montag um 4Uhr frühs hochfahren um zu schauen wie die Lage ist


----------



## salatbauchvieh (20. Dezember 2012)

Eigentlich ist der Weg doch immer gesplittet....


----------



## Baxter75 (20. Dezember 2012)

letztes jahr sah es auffem Brocken so aus, beim start leichter Regen ,der mit zunehmenden Hm in Schnee überging


----------



## naturbiker (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich mach mir eher gedanken über den angekündigten Sturm  von 125 km/h!


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (21. Dezember 2012)

wenn der Sturm immer von hinten pustet gehts doch in ordnung°


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Dezember 2012)

Hier im Flachland hat die PAZ zusammen mit den Eulen auch ein bissel Werbung für die Tour gemacht...http://www.paz-online.de/Peiner-Land/PAZ-Sport/Uebersicht/Heiligmorgen-Tour-auf-den-Brocken


----------



## dwe60 (22. Dezember 2012)

tolle Werbung 

gut dass sie nicht noch das Fotos von Baxter haben - wäre dann für Nichtbiker wohl nicht zu verstehen 




salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hier im Flachland hat die PAZ zusammen mit den Eulen auch ein bissel Werbung für die Tour gemacht...http://www.paz-online.de/Peiner-Land/PAZ-Sport/Uebersicht/Heiligmorgen-Tour-auf-den-Brocken


----------



## BikeTiefling (22. Dezember 2012)

Aktuelle Wetterlage: Heute noch recht spaßig aber wenn es weiter taut wird es eine Schlammschlacht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Dezember 2012)

Die Chance das es taut ist groß. Sollen +8°C werden.
Hoffentlich wirds was bei mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ILJA (22. Dezember 2012)

Wann trifft denn das Hauptfeld ca. oben ein? Wollte auch mal ein Stück mitfahren, aber dann von zu Hause (Wernigerode) aus, die paar km mehr machen den Weihnachtsbraten auch nicht mehr fett^^, würde dann aber erst am Brockenbett dazu kommen. Dann kann ich mein Eintreffen halbwegs zeitlich planen, so gut das bei den Bodenverhältnissen eben möglich ist^^


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (23. Dezember 2012)

die schnllsten werden wohl so gegen 10 Uhr oben eintreffen die langsameren wie zum beispiel meine Wenikeit brauchen ne ganze Weile länger!


----------



## tvaellen (23. Dezember 2012)

Aufgrund der Wettervorhersage
http://www.wetter.com/news/sturm-dauerregen-gefaehrliche-eis-und-schneeglaette_aid_15034.html
muss ich leider canceln.  Aber 2x 130 km Autofahren bei diesem Wetter müssen an Heilig Abend nicht sein und eine gescheite Bahnverbindung gibt es nciht. Sorry, vielleicht klappt es 2013 mal.


----------



## sundancer (23. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch raus bei dem Wetter. Da ist mir die Anreise zu weit.


----------



## naturbiker (24. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

es war doch wieder herrlich! Ich hab´s geschafft und bin zufrieden und glücklich. In diesem Sinne allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Dezember 2012)

Nette Truppe, Wetter hat gehalten, Glühwein und danach Kukis -Erbsensuppe haben geschmeckt, Peiner Herz was willst du mehr...






Weitere Bilder folgen

Gruß datt Vieh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (24. Dezember 2012)

war die Brockenstrasse komplett frei oder war sie oben schnee bedeckt ?????

is das panorama bild mit nem iphone5 gemacht ???


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Dezember 2012)

@baxter: Nein, eine alte Canon musste hier ihren Dienst tun. Straße war frei bis oben, oben war dann Glatteis. Aber wirklich nur ganz oben.

Hier die anderen Bilder, hoffe das funktioniert so, habe Picasa vorher noch nicht verwendet.

https://plus.google.com/photos/109722460975312400134/albums/5825491509057879361


----------



## naturbiker (25. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Bilder Frank!

Vielen Dank!


Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Trialbiker82 (25. Dezember 2012)

Das Wetter war mir zu mies. Ich wollte zu gern mal mit da hoch. Hoffentlich klapps nächstes Jahr.


----------



## dwe60 (25. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Thorsten!

Schön, das wenigstens einer vom WP-Team mit oben war 

WEtter schien janicht so ganz optimal gewesen zu sein, aber zumindest nicht so kalt wie letztes Jahr - hoffentlich klappts bei mir in  2013 wieder

Frohes Weihnachten an alle 





naturbiker schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> es war doch wieder herrlich! Ich hab´s geschafft und bin zufrieden und glücklich. In diesem Sinne allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest.
> 
> Gruß Thorsten


----------



## BikeTiefling (27. Dezember 2012)

Hat von den 30+ weiteren Teilnehmern jemand etwas anderes gemacht als die Brockenstraße hoch und runter zu bolzen?
Gruß BT


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Dezember 2012)

Glühwein oben, Glühwein unten und dann eine Erbsensuppe hinter Elend.


----------



## BikeTiefling (28. Dezember 2012)

Na damit ist zumindest etwas Stimmung in der Tour. 

Mich wÃ¼rde interessieren ob jemand halbwegs im GelÃ¤nde unterwegs war. Leider sind viele interessante Wege im Harz mittlerweile fÃ¼r Biker gesperrt. An die Verbote sollte man sich (speziell an Terminen wie dem TCR) zur Konfliktvermeidung besser halten. Damit bleibt nur die alte Bobbahn. Dort sind mir allerdings keine frischen Spuren aufgefallen.

Der Christmasride ist Kult, aber dieses Jahr war die BrockenstraÃe schneefrei und damit â¦ langweilig. 

GruÃ BT


----------



## Udo1 (28. Dezember 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> ....
> Der Christmasride ist Kult, aber dieses Jahr war die Brockenstraße schneefrei und damit  langweilig.
> Gruß BT


War doch wohl nicht langweilig, wie ich im Album sah ist jemand hochzu gestürzt. Hoffentlich ist ihm nichts passiert.


----------



## BikeTiefling (29. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich nicht bemerkt aber ich schließe mich an und hoffe, dass nichts passiert ist!

Langweilig oder interessant liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 2011 beispielsweise war eine Herausforderung durch das Wetter und es gab weniger Verbotsschilder. Ende 2012 ist bestimmt toll um auf der Teerstraße Rekordzeiten zu fahren.

Gruß BT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (29. Dezember 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht bemerkt aber ich schließe mich an und hoffe, dass nichts passiert ist!
> 
> Langweilig oder interessant liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 2011 beispielsweise war eine Herausforderung durch das Wetter und es gab weniger Verbotsschilder. Ende 2012 ist bestimmt toll um auf der Teerstraße Rekordzeiten zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß BT



sehe ich genau so mit der herausforderung , umso mehr Hm dazu kamen ,wurde der schnee mehr und so sollte es am 24.12 auch sein ......


----------



## Baxter75 (29. Dezember 2012)

BikeTiefling schrieb:


> Habe ich nicht bemerkt aber ich schließe mich an und hoffe, dass nichts passiert ist!
> 
> Langweilig oder interessant liegt im Auge des Betrachters. 2011 beispielsweise war eine Herausforderung durch das Wetter und es gab weniger Verbotsschilder. Ende 2012 ist bestimmt toll um auf der Teerstraße Rekordzeiten zu fahren.
> 
> Gruß BT



sehe ich genau so mit der herausforderung , umso mehr Hm dazu kamen ,wurde der schnee mehr und so sollte es am 24.12 auch sein ......


----------



## tvaellen (2. Dezember 2013)

und dieses Jahr???


----------



## sundancer (3. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin wohl dabei, sofern mich Blitzeis nicht von der Anreise abhält


----------



## naturbiker (3. Dezember 2013)

Wie immer, versuche ich es auch dieses Jahr dabei zu sein, auch wenn ich mich wieder im hinteren Drittel wiederfinde und die ersten Biker mir schon wieder entgegenkommen. Da war doch mal was mit einem Gruppenfoto am Wolkenhäuschen!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (10. Dezember 2013)

Am Wolkenhäuschen gab es letztes Jahr kein Foto, oder? Wir standen doch links am "WC". Wenn das Wetter nicht total die Anfahrt erschwert werden wir auch wieder aus Peine anreisen. Diesmal aber mit mehr als einem warmen Getränk oben


----------



## Rahmenbrecher1 (15. Dezember 2013)

Auch ich werde wieder am Start stehen und die langsamen vor mir her schieben

Mfg Marco


----------



## ronni (16. Dezember 2013)

Ja, mit einigen OWE-lern.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (23. Dezember 2013)

Hatte ja schon Sorgen das es ein langweiliger Aufstieg wird, aber bei der Wettermeldung wird es einem ganz frisch ums Herz...
Wind S-W, 105,0 km/h, da hatten wir schon schlimmeres dieses Jahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha2 (23. Dezember 2013)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Hatte ja schon Sorgen das es ein langweiliger Aufstieg wird, aber bei der Wettermeldung wird es einem ganz frisch ums Herz...
> Wind S-W, 105,0 km/h, da hatten wir schon schlimmeres dieses Jahr...



189km/h auf dem Brocken morgen um 12:00 Uhr. Ohne mich.
http://www2.wetterspiegel.de/de/europa/deutschland/sachsen-anhalt/15332x27-d1.html 

Gruß
Michael


----------



## naturbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

08:45 Uhr ? Schon ein paar Frühstarter oder der Rest vom Nightride??


----------



## naturbiker (24. Dezember 2013)

Hier ein paar Bilder von der Brockencam: stramme Leistung bei dem Sturm!!


----------



## salatbauchvieh (24. Dezember 2013)

Hier unsere Bilder und ein kleines Video und noch ein bissel Geschreibsel


----------



## sundancer (14. Oktober 2014)

Gibt es dieses Jahr (2014) auch wieder einen Christmasride? Wer aus dem Ostkreis Hannover ist denn dabei?


----------



## Kasebi (14. Oktober 2014)

sundancer schrieb:


> Gibt es dieses Jahr (2014) auch wieder einen Christmasride? Wer aus dem Ostkreis Hannover ist denn dabei?


das ist ja wie im Einzelhandel.  Da wurde Weihnachten ja auch schon im September eingeläutet. Dabei isses noch nich ma richtig Herbst und im Biergarten hätte man Heute auch sitzen können. 
Also bis dann
Kasebi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (15. Oktober 2014)

Ha @sundancer , spätestens dann bekommen wir ein Gespräch hin...  Klar gibt es wieder einen Christmasride, wie soll man sonst die Feiertage einläuten?


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2014)

Wie lange ist denn die übliche Fahrzeit?


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2014)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Wie lange ist denn die übliche Fahrzeit?



Die ganz schnellen brauchen ca ne Std ,wenn ich mich nicht irre .der Durchschnitt 1,5 Std  aufwärts. .aber es is ja auch abhängig vom Wetter


----------



## Deleted 247734 (19. Oktober 2014)

Okay danke. Ich finde solche Fahrten sehr reizvoll, würde das aber vermutlich alleine oder in einer ganz kleinen Truppe von max 3. Personen machen weil ich überhaupt kein Gruppenfahrer bin.


----------



## Baxter75 (19. Oktober 2014)

Da sich von vorne rein kleine Gruppen bilden ,verteilt es sich eh. ..Gruppen fahren puscht einen aber und es fällt leichter


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Dezember 2014)

Alle Jahre wieder... Komisch immer wieder zu Weihnachten diese Windwarnung...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Dezember 2014)

Hier auch noch der Facebook-Link zum Gipfeltreffen...  KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## Baxter75 (22. Dezember 2014)

Das Wetter soll ja wieder mal nich das beste werden. .leider


----------



## salatbauchvieh (22. Dezember 2014)

Ach, das iss nur so damit oben die Kneipe nicht so voll ist...


----------



## salatbauchvieh (27. Dezember 2014)

Hier nun unser kleiner Bericht mit Bildern und Videos - HIER KLICKEN

Nächstes Jahr...gerne wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fraish (4. Januar 2015)

Hey, geile Sache eurer Tour!
Könnt ihr mir sagen, welchen Weg ihr zum Brocken genommen habt?
Bekannte von mir haben ein Feriendomizil in Schierke und ich würde den Brocken doch irgendwann mal bezwingen.
Gewandert bin ich da schon,aber der Weg war nur teilweise MTB geeignet


----------



## Baxter75 (4. Januar 2015)

Hoch gings ganz normal über die Brockenstraße

So sah die runde bei uns  (meinem Bruder und mir ) aus. ...
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmyyybulqrfewehm


----------



## salatbauchvieh (18. Januar 2015)

Video etwas geändert


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2015)

24.12.2015 Schierke Parkplatz 9:00 Uhr wie immer...


----------



## toschi (18. Dezember 2015)

der war 2006 auch dabei...mal sehe ob er mal wieder Zeit hat.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (5. November 2016)

Gerade festgestellt, ich hatte den Bericht 2015 nicht veröffentlicht. Von daher KLICKERDIEKLACK


----------



## harzholgi (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

findet denn der "Traditional Christmasride" dieses Jahr wieder statt?

Holgi


----------



## Baxter75 (12. Dezember 2016)

harzholgi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> findet denn der "Traditional Christmasride" dieses Jahr wieder statt?
> 
> Holgi



Klar findet der wieder statt


----------



## salatbauchvieh (28. Dezember 2016)

Nun auch von mir wieder einige Zeilen nachdem die "Gänse" (ja Mehrzahl) verschluckt sind. - KLICK -


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sundancer (2. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es 2018 auch wieder den Christmasride?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (14. Dezember 2018)

sundancer schrieb:


> Gibt es 2018 auch wieder den Christmasride?



Ja, Treffen wie immer auf dem großen Parkplatz an der Rodelbahn kurz vor 9:00 Uhr. 
Um 9:00 Uhr Gruppenbild wer möchte und danach gemeinsam durch Schierke bis zur Schranke.

Viele sammeln sich dann nochmal am Häuslein mit der Straßenverbreiterung um von dort gemeinsam den restlichen Anstieg zu bewältigen. 

Anbei die Bilder oder was ich gefunden habe von 2002-2017 - KLICK 

Wer Bilder oder Videos hat, die ich verlinken kann/soll, dann her damit. 

Gruß Frank


----------



## Bergarbeiter (16. Dezember 2018)

Frage vom Neuling: Rodelbahn ist der "Brocken-Coaster"?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (17. Dezember 2018)

Bergarbeiter schrieb:


> Frage vom Neuling: Rodelbahn ist der "Brocken-Coaster"?


Jo


----------

